# Hiring Raft & Sea Kayak Guides for 2018 Summer Season in Valdez, Alaska



## pangaea_adventures (Apr 23, 2018)

Are you or is anyone you know interested in spending a fun summer leading raft trips and sea kayak tours in Prince William Sound, Alaska? Get in touch! We still have a few positions available. Prior whitewater experience is a must for raft guides, as is prior paddling and/or guiding experience for sea kayak guides. For more details, please contact Tim Duffy with Pangaea Adventures at [email protected].


----------

